

Is it possible to detect a visitor's ISP, could websites educate Comcast users? - iOSGuy

As I understand it, there are limitations, it will not be 100% accurate ie: a user could be using a proxy, or VPN, etc.<p>Still, if Comcast is going to throttle specific websites, or charge specific websites for faster connections, can&#x27;t we use the knowledge that a website visitor is a Comcast subscriber to our advantage?<p>More than that, could Reddit use a protest day to demonstrate what may happen to Comcast customers?<p>For example, instead of a blackout day, Reddit loads slow for Comcast subscribers and only Comcast subscribers.<p>For programmers, here&#x27;s a possible solution using PHP: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackoverflow.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;855967&#x2F;how-do-i-retrieve-the-visitors-isp-through-php
======
kogir
It's super easy with this:
[https://www.maxmind.com/en/isp](https://www.maxmind.com/en/isp)

If you're unwilling to pay, then you can get pretty far with their free ASN
database:
[http://dev.maxmind.com/geoip/legacy/geolite/](http://dev.maxmind.com/geoip/legacy/geolite/)

------
feld
I'd imagine a varnish vmod could be created to do a lookup in a maxmind
database and then serve slowly with some new page elements.

------
jesusmichael
nslookup? you get the hostname of the IP and you can resolve for that.

